# Service Light reset?



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

I cant access my owners manual right now because its packed away in some boxes, i need some help on how to reset the service reminder that pops up on startup. The oil is changed, but i forgot to reset the service reminder before i packed it away 

Any help is appreciated!

oops BTW its an 04 A6 2.7T (S-line)


----------



## pod-mods (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## im audi (May 24, 2010)

me to please =x


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Ask and VAGLinks shall provide.... :laugh: 

http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/C5/BentleyPublishers.com_Audi_A6_C5_Service_Reset.pdf 

Cheers 
Massboykie


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks alot!


----------

